# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Только молоко как еду?

## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные,
Это необходимо, чтобы съесть все различные виды пищи?
Корова ест только траву и выживает.
Я слышал, что наше тело является сильным машина, которая может выжить только с чайной ложкой меда.
Также этот орган может создать необходимые витамины сама за себя.
Так есть ли необходимость для еды так много различных типов пищи?
Это нормально, если пить только коровье молоко?
экономится время, а ум спокоен.
может я и ошибаюсь.

Пожалуйста, нужны Ваши рекомендации.
Спасибо за внимание! Ваш покорный слуга.

----------


## Милана

Я достаточно долго питалась только одним молоком. Психика действительно сильно успокаивается. Очень сильно. Но минусы тоже были,хотя и не большие. Кожа жирная становится и ещё небольшие минусы были,не знаю точно от чего,вероятно,что не особо качественное молоко сейчас. Но для психики очень хорошо было,это точно.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

смотря где жить,смотря где пасутся коровы.
Алим,если Вы в Индии живете все еще-и речь идет о питье пакетированного молока.тут я бы подумала..реальность такова,что коровы пасутся на свалках,едят пакеты,картон и прочий мусор.
если же Вы живете там,где есть гошалы,и коровы кушают траву-то почему бы и нет.

----------


## Maral Alim

Спасибо дорогие Малина и Ананги Manjari Матаджи!
Ананги Manjari Матаджи, вы знаете о Pathmeda Гошала?
Насколько я знаю их молоко приходит в Мумбаи также.
Если вы знаете другие такие как Goshalas могли бы вы предложить некоторые!
Спасибо еще раз!
2. В эти дни коровы доили на машинах. Должны ли мы покупать молоко из таких хозяйств?
3. Как различить коровьего молока из буйволиного молока?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> смотря где жить,смотря где пасутся коровы.
> Алим,если Вы в Индии живете все еще-и речь идет о питье пакетированного молока.тут я бы подумала..реальность такова,что коровы пасутся на свалках,едят пакеты,картон и прочий мусор.


Ananga Manjari, а разве в магазины молоко поступает от таких коров? Мне показалось что те коровы, что по мусоркам в городах ходят, никому не нужны... и по вымени не видно, что они раздоены  :swoon:

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа. 24 июня 1976 г., Новый Вриндаван*

*Прабхупада*: Итак, все получают молоко? Сколько?

*Киртанананда*: Столько, сколько хотят.

*Прабхупада*: Столько, сколько хотят, а потом желтуха. (смеётся) Слишком много — это нехорошо. Люди могут принимать минимум полфунта [227 г] на  человека.

*Киртанананда*: Минимум.

*Прабхупада*: Минимум. А максимум — один фунт [454 г]. Не больше. Нельзя думать: «Так как молока достаточно, давайте кушать», нет. Это нехорошо. Но дети должны получать по меньшей мере один фунт [454 г] молока. Если дети пьют больше молока, они станут крепкими и сильными.

*Киртанананда*: Они [дети] получают больше чем один фунт. Они получают по меньшей мере два фунта.

*Прабхупада*: Тогда их жизнь строится на прочном фундаменте, и у них будет хороший мозг для понимания.  Неужели люди не видят пользы для общества в том, что мы не убиваем детей, а поддерживаем их достаточным количеством молока? Не лучшая ли это цивилизация?  А они убивают из страха перенаселения, они убивают детей. Мать убивает ребёнка. Это цивилизация?

*Киртанананда*: Но в Бхагавад-Гите Кришна говорит, что люди в гуне невежества принимают анти-религию за религию и религию за антирелигию.

*Прабхупада*: Нет, религия, для них нет религии и нет морали.  Здесь у нас так много детей, но мы не дерзим: «Мы не можем поддерживать так много детей. Убейте их». Мы никогда не говорим так. Не беспокойтесь. Пусть их научат как быть сознающим Кришну, пусть они живут комфортно и принимают молоко. Так какая цивилизация лучше? Управляющая автомобилем, путпутпутпутпутпутпутпут, и убивающая детей? Это цивилизация?
Поэтому совершенствуйте это сельское хозяйство очень хорошо.
Поэтому коровы должны получать как можно больше выпаса.

*Room Conversation        June 24, 1976, New Vrindaban*

*PrabhupAda*: So everyone is getting milk? How much?
*KIrtanAnanda*: As much as they want.
*Prabhup?da*: As much as they want, then jaundice. (laughter) Too much is not good. They may take minimum half pound per head.                                            
*KIrtanAnanda*: Minimum.
*PrabhupAda*: Minimum. And maximum one pound. Not more than that. But "Because there is enough, let us eat," no. That is not good. But children must get at least one pound, milk. If they drink more milk they become stout and strong.
*KIrtanAnanda*: They get more than one pound. They get at least two pounds.
*PrabhupAda*: Then their life is built up strong, and nice brain to understand. Do they not see the benefit of the society, that we are not killing children, we are maintaining them with sufficient milk. Is it not better civilization?And they are, for fear of overpopulation, they are killing. The mother is killing the child. Is that civilization?
*KIrtanAnanda*: But in Bhagavad-gItA KRSNa says that those in the mode of ignorance, they take irreligion to be religion and religion to be irreligion.
*PrabhupAda*: No, religion, there is no religion for them, but there is no morality. Here we are having so many children, we don't brag that "We cannot maintain these children. Kill them." We never say that. Never mind. Let them be trained up as KRSNa conscious, live comfortably, take milk. So which is better civilization? Running with motorcar, putputputputputputputput and killing child? Is that civilization?
So improve this farming very nicely. 
So the cows, they should be given as much as possible pasturing.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Варган, спасибо за ваш труд, что вы переводите для блага преданных. Это очень ценно!
И так же интересные вещи переводили про кукурузу и другие. Могли бы вы все это соединить в отдельной теме, например, цитаты о сельском и фермерском хозяйстве, чтобы все это не потерялось во времени?

----------


## Варган

Вся слава - Шриле Прабхупаде.
Ещё в одном месте прочитал, как Шрила Прабхупада в лекции также говорит, что жить на одном молоке можно, но принимать его надо от 0,5 фунта до 1 фунта в день, не больше. Ну это для отречённых садху, наверно, такой режим, по моему мнению.
А вообще по себе я заметил, что если выпить 500-600 г молока, то оно переваривается гораздо дольше, чем 400 г, хотя вроде и разница не большая.

Насчет темы надо подумать. Оригиналы я беру на сайте http://makevrndavan.org/, там огромная подборка по этом тематике.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я заметил, что если выпить 500-600 г молока, то оно переваривается гораздо дольше, чем 400 г, хотя вроде и разница не большая.


 У каждого разный тип пищеварения. я заметила, что более, чем от 250 мл. за один прием начинает болеть желудок. Стаканчик утром и стаканчик вечером - так обычно пил молоко Прабхупада, это оптимально для взрослого.  
А питаться одним молоком - это только для садху. Без зерна жизненных сил совсем нет(

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Мы должны хорошо очистить свой мозг, и для этого нам следует пить молоко - не очень много, полфунта или фунт (475 гр) ежедневно. Это необходимо 
(Из лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 15.01.74. на Гаваях).

----------


## Варган

> У каждого разный тип пищеварения. я заметила, что более, чем от 250 мл. за один прием начинает болеть желудок. Стаканчик утром и стаканчик вечером - так обычно пил молоко Прабхупада, это оптимально для взрослого.  
> А питаться одним молоком - это только для садху. Без зерна жизненных сил совсем нет(
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ Мы должны хорошо очистить свой мозг, и для этого нам следует пить молоко - не очень много, полфунта или фунт (475 гр) ежедневно. Это необходимо 
> (Из лекции по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 15.01.74. на Гаваях).


Говардхандхари Прабху нас просветил, что по Аюрведе молоко с солёным не сочетается, с кислым не сочетается, с бананом не сочетается. А у нас почти везде соль: в кашах, в хлебе - или же кислота. Поэтому приходится молоко пить как отдельный приём пищи или со сладкими фруктами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

С хлебом у некоторых хорошо переваривается. Шрила Прабхупада иногда пил молоко в обед, вместе с сабджи  :smilies: 
Мы все разные, с детства приучены к разному. Про Бхактивиноду Тхакура: "Завтракал он обычно молоком, двумя чапати и какими-нибудь фруктами, вечером в 19-20 часов -
поллитра молока, рис, 2 чапати.

----------


## Дамир

Мне очень нравится, когда каша сладкая и подсолённая )))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне очень нравится, когда каша сладкая и подсолённая )))


Это нас всех родители так приучили, неправильно. Отвыкнуть тоже можно, легко.
Раньше всегда удивлялась, что в традиционных рецептах молочных каш нигде соли нет http://www.li.ru/interface/pda/?jid=...07535/comments

----------


## Дамир

> Это нас всех родители так приучили, неправильно. Отвыкнуть тоже можно, легко.
> Раньше всегда удивлялась, что в традиционных рецептах молочных каш нигде соли нет http://www.li.ru/interface/pda/?jid=...07535/comments


Согласен, что привычка )))

----------


## baladasa

> А питаться одним молоком - это только для садху. Без зерна жизненных сил совсем нет


У садху тогда откудова жизненные силы. Или вы о физической силе?

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

Слишком сильно увлекаться мыслями о еде (вместо мыслей о Кришне) и вообще заниматься всякими перекосами на эту тему - тоже вредно.

“Человек никогда не сможет стать йогом, о Арджуна, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно”. (Б.-г., 6.16)

----------


## Дамир

> Слишком сильно увлекаться мыслями о еде (вместо мыслей о Кришне) и вообще заниматься всякими перекосами на эту тему - тоже вредно.


  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

существует пост, тонкостей не знаю. Если 11 месяцев питаться только молоком, то какая-то немалая часть негативной кармы сгорает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> существует пост, тонкостей не знаю. Если 11 месяцев питаться только молоком, то какая-то немалая часть негативной кармы сгорает.


Это аскезы для аштанга-йогов, наверное?
 Или питание таких садху как Рагунатха дас Госвами: "В день он выпивал всего одну чашечку пахты. Он не ел ничего, кроме необходимого для поддержания души в теле. После того, как Господь Чайтанья оставил этот мир, он вкушал только фрукты и молоко. После ухода Шри Санатаны Госвами он стал выпивать только 1-2 чашечки пахты. 
Потом он перестал есть и пить вовсе. Огонь разлуки с Господом и его возлюбленными преданными сжигал его"




> У садху тогда откудова жизненные силы. Или вы о физической силе?


Наверное, о физической, я в этом не соображаю)

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Имея много коров, мы как-то питались одной молочкой (не было времени готовить другую еду, а молоко все равно перерабатывать надо было), и вот что я заметила: очень потом перегрузка на организм была, болеть стало в левом боку. Видимо поджелудочная с печенью не справляться стали. Так что все нужно понемножку, как говорит Шрила Прабхупада. Спасибо вам за эти его цитаты!
 У садху жизненные силы от Господа непосредственно. Они молока или пахты так мало кушают не потому что диету соблюдают, а потому, что у них ум все время с Кришной, они постоянно в севе (манаси-сева). Поэтому нужно не просто количество еды уменьшать, а количество севы (служения) увеличивать. Сначала практического служения, затем в уме продолжать... (из лекций моего духовного учителя)
 В эти выходные (сегодня 16. 12.2016) в Москве на Большой Димитровской в Дели-базаре состоится аюрвед. ярмарка. Там будет немного и нашей продукции: ограниченное количество гхи,  немного сливочного масла и панира. Гхи - целебное. Коровы доятся руками, молоко не сепарируется, а просто отстаивается в ведрах и банках, потом снимаются сливки. Во время дойки мы часто поем киртаны или бхаджаны, а коровы слушают. Таким образом информация на эмоциональном уровне записывается в молоко.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> Там будет немного и нашей продукции: ограниченное количество гхи,  немного сливочного масла и панира. Гхи - целебное. Коровы доятся руками, молоко не сепарируется, а просто отстаивается в ведрах и банках, потом снимаются сливки. Во время дойки мы часто поем киртаны или бхаджаны, а коровы слушают. Таким образом информация на эмоциональном уровне записывается в молоко.


Какая прекрасная деятельность!!! Желаю вам успехов и радости в вашем труде. :vanca calpa:

----------

